# MJ NAMES FROM THE 60s and 70s



## Kupunakane (Feb 1, 2008)

*I was talking to a friend here,
  In the conversation I mentioned a couple of the old names for MJ that some of you are sure to remember, Then I thought, "HEY, let's see who remembers what names, I'll start with a few;
1. Acapulco Gold
2. Columbian

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
*


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2008)

Panama Red, Michocan, lambsbread, man its been a long time


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 1, 2008)

Ha-Ha pretty good umbra,
  I was waiting to see who would remember [SIZE=-1]*Michoacan*.
Back in the day, we would say we just scored a 3 finger lid of some red hair ses, anyone remember that phrase ? Here are some more names.
1. Kona Electric
2. Gold Thai

Some Hash names too;
A. Blond lebanese
B. Black Afgani

Keep it going guys

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
[/SIZE]


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 1, 2008)

Alfalfa, bhag, 
 DOOBAGE
 Chronic
 Devil weed
  scuzz  
 sweet jane, wana ,  SWEET LUCY T
 mARY ANN
 HOOCH   wacky weed...
Texas T
   Juanita
 Grass and gunny


----------



## umbra (Feb 1, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Ha-Ha pretty good umbra,
> I was waiting to see who would remember [SIZE=-1]*Michoacan*.
> Back in the day, we would say we just scored a 3 finger lid of some red hair ses, anyone remember that phrase ? Here are some more names.
> 1. Kona Electric
> ...


 
the hash ohhhh yes
nepalese temple balls and fingers
lebanese red hash


----------



## HGB (Feb 1, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Some Hash names too;
> A. Blond lebanese



did 6 months in a hell whole back in  84, i think and got plenty of the blond there.... called em golf balls as they where the same size, from the local vender 

alot of old strains and methods of smoke have been lost in time

how bout tie stick?  was wicked smoke in the 70's round here


:48:


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (Feb 1, 2008)

boogy boo- that was for red bud


----------



## Mutt (Feb 2, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> nepalese temple balls


:hubba:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 2, 2008)

Sinamea Purple and that what there calling Purple haze i believe now.


----------



## Dubbaman (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm surprised no one has gone with the Mowie Wowie yet :hubba: its still avail too. Oh yeah and one other thing Thai Stix MMMMMMM yummy, but i thought it was given the name more for the way they whole plant was taken care of by the monks and villagers. I had read some place that they would let all of the plants pollinate and the would manicure the forming buds to remove seeds and bind (LST of sorts) the plant together in places to get the finished product.


----------



## SherwoodForest (Apr 21, 2009)

Kona Gold, Kaui Electric, Maui Wowie, Puna Budder, Hilo Bud, that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 21, 2009)

window pane, purple and blue microdot, blotter, red dragon oh wait

sorry, never mind


----------



## Alistair (Apr 21, 2009)

Refer.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

Jamacan collie, Sally-OJ from South Korea.  Am I dating myself sufficiently?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 21, 2009)

African Black (mj) and Morroccan slate (hashish)


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

How about the hash oil that would make you cough like there was only one breath of fresh air left on earth?  Columbian that tasted like kerosene cause they smuggled it in on oil tankers?  Then hope reared its head and there was Gainesville Green and Kentucky Blue Grass, the guys in Hawaii doing there deal.  

And look where it got us.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 22, 2009)

The famous word     Dope


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hawiian Rainbow, tie stick, that rare Alasken cold, Ganja, Leboniese blond hash,  Home Grown, dirt weed (no good) omg i think i strained my brain


----------



## Vespasian (Apr 22, 2009)

Paki Black
Red Leb 
Temple Ball
Gold Seal
Rocky
When someone wanted a fresh Joint, we used to call out Katie. Any Brits remember the OXO ads? Linda Bellingham crumbling her cube into the stock-pot.


----------



## LassChance (Apr 22, 2009)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> Alfalfa, bhag,
> DOOBAGE
> Chronic
> Devil weed
> ...




I taught seventh grade in a private school in St. Croix, USBI.  I had two kids, brother and sister, named "Mary Juana" and "Lancelot".  I felt sorry for those kids...I love Old Hippies, but hey, we gave our kids some ridiculous names!  Remember Frank Zappa's kid?  "Moon Unit"?  And Grace Slick's kid, "God"?  
A good rule of thumb: Dont name yer kid something that will get him beat up at recess.


----------



## Old Toby (Apr 22, 2009)

[SIZE=-1]Thai stick!
[/SIZE]


----------

